# April's Story 154 1/8 Gross Killed in Rockdale



## Lovetohunt (Oct 10, 2007)

Everyone has asked for her story so the next post will be her telling you all about it. Enjoy!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 10, 2007)

Nope, next post says Congrats again April... now type a bit faster


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 10, 2007)

and then......Awesome job....type faster...


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 10, 2007)

fatboy, you are scaring her off with that avitar! Get rid of it and she can type faster!


----------



## Derek (Oct 10, 2007)

where at in Rockdale was it killed??  I grew up about 1 mile from Black Shoals Resivoir and we used to hunt a little piece of land that borders the park know and we used to kill some good ones off of that 30 acres every year!!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 10, 2007)

I think we re fixin to find out !!!!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 10, 2007)

*"FIXIN' TO"*



Lovetohunt said:


> Everyone has asked for her story so the next post will be her telling you all about it. Enjoy!





Greg Tench said:


> I think we re fixin to find out !!!!


----------



## Gone Hunting leave a mes (Oct 10, 2007)

OCTOBER 8,2007

my parents and i were sitting at the dinner table eating when all of a sudden my dad had the urge to go hunting like he does a lot, so he asked me if i wanted to go. i told him that i wanted mom to go with us since she never goes.  i was so happy that she decided to go with us. when we got to our hunting land my dad got us situated in the two-man ladder stand. we got everything ready, i got my cross bow cranked up and ready to go and told my dad i am ready to shoot the big one. we have seen this buck on the trail camera but not while hunting.  me and my mom was sitting there waiting patiently while my dad was in a stand about 50 yards away using his grunt call because he saw some other bucks but they were very far away.  my mom said that she will be my good luck charm and I will kill that buck tonight. so about 30 mins later i saw a big buck walking directly under my dad's stand and then it stopped.  he could have shot it at anytime but let the deer walk past him.  the buck then began walking farther away from me.  the buck then made a semi-circle and now began walking straight to me.  i shouldered the crossbow, took it off safety and waited.  finally, the buck was in range, but was facing me.  i knew this was that big buck we have seen on the trail camera.  i had to wait for it to turn broad side.  within a minute the buck turned to its left exposing the right shoulder.  i took some deep breaths like my dad has taught me and squezzed the trigger. the buck jumped straight up in the air and it kicked its back legs.  the buck ran off about 80 yards and simply stopped.  i began to scream out loud from being excited cause i knew that i shot the buck of a life time.  i was so excited i almost wet my pants.  my dad watched the buck for several minutes when it finally laid down.  he could tell that it was still alive cause its antlers were moving from side to side.  me and mom were making so much noise from being so excited that dad had to yell at us to be quite since the buck was just standing out there because he did not want us scaring it off making it harder to find.  the buck tried to stand up but fell back down.  after a few more minutes the buck stood up and spun around and my dad could not see it anymore as it looked like it fell behind a thicket.  we waited a while to let things calm down and dad walked over to get us down out of the stand.  by now it was pretty dark.  my dad placed the crossbow in between two fallen trees to help us down.  when we got down dad collected everything and dad told me to get the crossbow before we walked back to the truck.  dad said we needed to wait a while to let the buck expire.  as i reached down to pick up the crossbow, i saw a snake and i freaked out and screamed, "SNAKE!".  oh did i mention that my dad is terrorified of snakes.haha...  dad went to the barn and got a shovel.  dad chased the snake down as it tried to escape and he sent it to snake heaven, well not heaven but the other place. i'm so proud of him because it was a Copper Head snake about 3 feet long.  back to the buck story.  dad's bestfriend came over to help him find the buck.  finally, they found my buck and i was very excited.  after taking a lot of pictures, we took it to dad's Taxidermist.  the buck's weight was 175 lbs after being field dressed.  the next day dad's Taxidermist called him and said that he scored the buck.  the gross score was 154 1/8 and netted 148 7/8.  dad entered my buck into the buck truck contest.  

well that's my story, i hope everyone enjoyed it.

PS: these deer where we are hunting are feeding on acorns that are dropping pretty good.  also, we have a small Durana clover food plot.

April


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats great !!! Congratulations again on a true trophy !!!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 10, 2007)

*CONGRATS!!!*



Gone Hunting said:


> ...after taking a lot of pictures, we took it to dad's Taxidermist.


WOW!!!

AWESOME story and AWESOME buck!!!

Let's see the pics!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## one_shot (Oct 10, 2007)

great! My wife hunts with me,when she kills a  buck, she does the dance in the woods. If she killed that deer, she would have danced all night.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 10, 2007)

*Congrats*

Girl thats a nice buck congrats and keep going bigger
But get ya UT hat
Congrats again your spoiled forever


----------



## Hoss (Oct 10, 2007)

Great story.  Thanks for sharing it.  That's a memory for a lifetime.  Congrats on a great deer.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2007)

Great story, and a fine buck! Congratulations again April!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 10, 2007)

April, nice story and a "HECK" of a buck to go with that story. Good job..... and I'm glad you seen the snake before this story turned bad!!


----------



## Astro20 (Oct 10, 2007)

April, congrats on an awsome buck, you have shot a buck that most people such as my self dream about! Congrats to your dad also for getting you involved in hunting.My little girl is six,and I can't wait to take her hunting.Congrats again on an awsome animal!


----------



## Huntr (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Story and a Great Deer. Congratulations!!


----------



## WSB (Oct 10, 2007)

April, thanks for sharing your story. Again congrats on a awesome buck!


----------



## DDD (Oct 10, 2007)

AWESOME!!!  SIMPLY AWESOME!!!

I hope one day my daughter will share a similar story!!!


----------



## hunter63john (Oct 10, 2007)

Amazing story and extremely nice deer!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great story!  Congratulations, April!  Sounds like you have a great mom & dad!


----------



## D_Happyfeet (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats Again April...GREAT buck.  

If you win the truck buck contest....who gets the truck?


----------



## jj4301 (Oct 11, 2007)

April, that is a great story and a mighty fine buck. I hope that the fever stays with ya forever!! Keep up with the fine hunting and making that father of yours' the proudest you ever known.


----------



## short stop (Oct 11, 2007)

awsome buck  ----  Congradulations  ---thank you for sharing  your story


----------



## jody7818 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like it was an exciting evening.  Thanks for sharing the story.  I wish you more good luck this season.


----------



## leo (Oct 11, 2007)

*CONGRATS again April*

and thanks for he detailed story of your hunt

A trophy deer and your parents there with you .........  AWESOME 


The other thread with the pics

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=141758


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 11, 2007)

April, you are my HERO !! Congratulations Girl. All the boys at your school are gonna be so so jealous. Heck, all the guys and gals here on Woody's are jealous !!
Fantastic buck and a great story!! ps....can I borrow your mom as my good luck charm opening weekend of gun season?


----------



## miller (Oct 11, 2007)

That's a great deer, congrats!


----------



## Ol' Red (Oct 11, 2007)

Great story April...Congratulations again on a great deer.

Red


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 11, 2007)

DaculaDeerDropper said:


> AWESOME!!!  SIMPLY AWESOME!!!
> 
> I hope one day my daughter will share a similar story!!!



Ditto


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome April, thats a deer of a lifetime.


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 11, 2007)

great story and thanks for sharing! Congrats again on a really good buck!


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 11, 2007)

A great story and well worth the wait. Congrats on a beautiful buck and good luck in the truckbuck.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 11, 2007)

April, from the details of that story, it was meant to be. Lots of good things were in your favor that night. What your Dad did was amazing. Pass on a 150inch buck... 

Congrats.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats April...way to go!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 11, 2007)

Thats ******* SWEET!


----------



## Swampslayr (Oct 11, 2007)

Great story and one heck of a trophy....Congrats.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations April, Great buck and wonderful story. Glad your mom decided to go with you.


----------



## hevishot (Oct 11, 2007)

great buck, young lady and tip of the hat to your mom and pops for spending good quality family time with you! Way to go!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome buck!



j_seph said:


> But get ya UT hat



Nobody wants an ugly orange hat....but then again I guess it would come in handy for rifle season or road work.  


She's wearing the perfect hat!


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 11, 2007)

HMwolfpup said:


> Congrats on an awesome buck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  That's a fine hat she's got.  Everyone needs a "lucky" cap.  I think she has one there.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 11, 2007)

what a monster !!!

Congrats !!!


----------



## maconducks (Oct 11, 2007)

good lord I hope my daughter turns out like you...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 12, 2007)

Great story April. Congrats on your deer, he's a goodun !!!!


----------



## T_LAND (Oct 12, 2007)

Great Buck , My Lil Girl Calls Me And My Son Names For Hunting Pretty Lil Animals ............


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats April and family!


Y'all ever notice how good looking ladies that hunt are? Must be all that fresh air.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 12, 2007)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> April, from the details of that story, it was meant to be. Lots of good things were in your favor that night. What your Dad did was amazing. Pass on a 150inch buck...
> 
> Congrats.



I'll second that! I don't know that I could have taken that chance the deer was going to give you a shot. Congrats on your deer and Dad, you deserve to kill a giant buck after doing that for your daughter. Wow, is all I can say


----------



## deerslayer2 (Oct 12, 2007)

wow so young and already acomplished every hunters dream hunting with dad and mom and got the biggun congrats


----------



## Stalker (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on a awesome deer. Looks like tall tines run in Rockdale Co. here is one taken off our property last year in Rockdale. It would have scored right there with yours but he broke off his right main beam. Again CONGRATULATIONS!!!.  
Mike


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations Miss April......You done good girl....

Great story, thanks for sharing.


And Dad.....I don't even have the words to describe what you did.....That is awesome stuff...


----------



## bclark71 (Oct 12, 2007)

congrats on a buck of a lifetime


----------



## Just BB (Oct 15, 2007)

Wonderful Story April. You could have left the part about the snake out because I almost wet MY PANTS! Tell Dad don't feel bad, I can't stand them nasty crawly things either.


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 15, 2007)

Holy cow April. That is an unbelievable story right there missy. Congrats on a one in a million deer. I hope you gave your pops a giant bear hug for letting that dude mosey on past offering you a shot. Congrats again!!!!! I hope you're shooting for a truck!!!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 19, 2007)

WOWSER, nice buck!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a great deer for sure.


----------

